# [RISOLTOOOOOOOOOOO]: command not foundne 2x: ??? Ma che è???

## C4RD0Z4

Ciao a tutti,

sono giorni che tento di reinstallare Gentoo sul portatile, in seguito a una grandissima cacchiata che ho fatto... Vabbè quella è un' altra storia. Dicevo, all'avvio, al momento in cui partono gli init scripts ottengo degli errori stranissimi che non avevo mai sentito e hanno tutti la forma 

: command not foundne xx :

dove xx nel mio caso vale 21, 22, 23. 

Questi errori compaiono in questa sequenza

: command not foundne 21 :

: command not foundne 22 :

: command not foundne 23 :

al momento in cui partono gli script /etc/init.d/consolefont, /etc/init.d/domainname, /etc/init.d/loca e compaiono al momento del riavvio quando appunto si riavvia lo script /etc/init.d/urandom. 

Avete qualche idea? Dipenderà forse dal fatto che sono partito dallo stage1 e magari c'è stato qualche inghippo? Ho provato a cercare sul forum, ma nessuno ha risolto il problema. A

----------

## gutter

Prova a vedere se trovi qualche spunto qui o qui.

----------

## C4RD0Z4

Grazie gutter, ma li avevo già visti, ma non mi dicono nulla... Poco male, mi sono stufato di perdere tempo su un pb marginale ( spero ). Se riesco a trovare una soluzione tanto meglio.

----------

## randomaze

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> Grazie gutter, ma li avevo già visti, ma non mi dicono nulla... Poco male, mi sono stufato di perdere tempo su un pb marginale ( spero ). Se riesco a trovare una soluzione tanto meglio.

 

Il problema é dato da una variabile non valorizzata... resta da capire quale variabile, in quale script e, sopratutto, perché c'é questo curioso problema

----------

## C4RD0Z4

beh, forse non ho detto tutto. Praticamente ho reinstallato Gentoo sul portatile, dopo che era successa una mezza catastrofe. Mi si erano incasinate tutte le directory perchè avevo dato un comando sbagliato ( mv /percorsoA/pippo * /percorsoB invece di mv /percorsoA/pippo* /percorsoB ). Non so per quale ragione ma alcune directory erano state cancellate altre spostate, ecc... Avevo quindi deciso di reinstallare. Nel frattempo ho cambiato la RAM ( non so se c'entra ), e inizialmente non andava bene, perchè mi capitavano crash frequenti; me la sono fatta cambiare, ho fatto il mem-test ( era su una distro live, Elive ), ed ho reistallato tutto come avevo fatto appena 10 giorni prima, stessa procedura, stesso stage1, solo le partizioni cambiavano leggermente. Avevo salvato il salvabile prima, ossia i principali file di configurazione ( fstab, make.conf, /etc/conf.d/net, il config del kernel, xorg.conf, ecc... ), e li avevo utilizzati all'interno della nuova installazione. Durante l'installazione non un messaggio d'errore, ma al riavvio, mi sono trovato quella cosa là. 

Guisto per essere precisi.

----------

## randomaze

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> Avevo salvato il salvabile prima, ossia i principali file di configurazione ( fstab, make.conf, /etc/conf.d/net, il config del kernel, xorg.conf, ecc... ), e li avevo utilizzati all'interno della nuova installazione.

 

A questo punto mi verrebbe in mente che qualcuno dei files che hai "riciclato" produce l'errore in questione...

hai l'elenco dei file che hai riciclato?

hai detto che hai modificato le partizioni, l'fstab corrisponde alle nuove partizioni?

Non hai nessun messaggio di erorre e/o avvertimento prima di quegli errori?

----------

## C4RD0Z4

guarda ho riciclato fstab, make.conf, il config del vecchio kernel ( la versione del kernel è la stessa ), /etc/conf.d/net. Questo è quanto mi ricordo. Comunque ti assicuro che erano fatti bene. Li ho ricontrollati prima di riusarli.

----------

## makoomba

per caso, durante i passaggi, hai usato winzzozz in qualche modo ?

perchè questo genere di errore mi è capitato qualche (molto) tempo fa a causa di CR inseriti in alcuni files di configurazione

----------

## gutter

Hai provato a controllare bene /etc/conf.d/rc e /etc/rc.conf  ?

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> per caso, durante i passaggi, hai usato winzzozz in qualche modo ?
> 
> perchè questo genere di errore mi è capitato qualche (molto) tempo fa a causa di CR inseriti in alcuni files di configurazione

 

assolutamente no! Ho solo Gentoo sul portatile   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Hai provato a controllare bene /etc/conf.d/rc e /etc/rc.conf  ?

 

proverò a dargli un'occhiata. Cosa dovrei trovare che non va in questi files?

----------

## gutter

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Hai provato a controllare bene /etc/conf.d/rc e /etc/rc.conf  ? 
> 
> proverò a dargli un'occhiata. Cosa dovrei trovare che non va in questi files?

 

E tutto spiegato nel link che ho postato prima  :Wink: 

Mi pare che avessi detto che li avevi letti   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## C4RD0Z4

non so se c'entra qualcosa, ma è possibile che dipenda dal fatto che il mio HD è partito ( è successo tra ieri sera e stamattina )   :Crying or Very sad:  ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> non so se c'entra qualcosa, ma è possibile che dipenda dal fatto che il mio HD è partito ( è successo tra ieri sera e stamattina )   ?

 

Si e' molto probabile che sia per quello

----------

## C4RD0Z4

dimenticavo di dire che avevo anche sostituito la RAM. Questo potrebbe essere una causa?

----------

## randomaze

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> dimenticavo di dire che avevo anche sostituito la RAM. Questo potrebbe essere una causa?

 

Più probabile l'HD. La ram é volatile, quindi sarebbe strano che ad ogni riavvio il problema fosse sempre lo stesso...

----------

## C4RD0Z4

si, ma vorrei sapere se c'è un modo per tentare di fare qualcosa per l'harddisk prima di cambiarlo.

----------

## makoomba

se esiste un tool del produttore dell'hd prova ad utilizzarlo.

qualche maxtor l'ho recuperato con la formattazione a basso livello.

----------

## randomaze

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> si, ma vorrei sapere se c'è un modo per tentare di fare qualcosa per l'harddisk prima di cambiarlo.

 

Se non ricordo male badblocks ha un opzione per creare un ile con l'elenco dei blocchi danneggiati da dare poi in parso al programma per formattare la partizione. Prova a leggere la man page e a fare qualche ricerca (nel forum ma anche con google).

Se decidi di continuare ad usare quel disco controlla spesso che i blocchi danneggiati non aumentino e fai dei frequenti backup...

----------

## makoomba

badblocks a me non ha mai risolto in questi casi.

tentar non nuoce, ma per analizzare 120Gb ci ha messo due giorni...

----------

## C4RD0Z4

l'odissea continua. Oggi ho trovato nel bios l'opzione per eseguire un test sul disco. Risultato del test? Va tutto ok?!.. Ma come!?.. Ora ho il sospetto allora, che sia un problema a livello software. Quali programmi dovrei utilizzare per analizzare-riparare il disco? Chessò, qualcosa tipo fixmbr di windows esiste anche su linux?

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> non so se c'entra qualcosa, ma è possibile che dipenda dal fatto che il mio HD è partito ( è successo tra ieri sera e stamattina )   ?

 

allora, dopo aver cambiato harddisk mi rispondo da solo: non è colpa dell'harddisk. Ho reisntallato Gentoo da capo e i soliti : command not foundne 2x: ricompaiono... ora le cause potrebbero essere: 

1- la RAM, ma questo è improbabile, perchè l'ho controllata diverse volte con il mem-test

2- qualcosa che è cambiato all'interno di Gentoo, magari proprio in /etc/conf.d/rc, ma se così fosse, qualcuno che ha installato tutto da poco, dovrebbe avere gli stessi miei "sintomi";

3- varie pb di cui ignoro l'esistenza o magari qualche mio errore ( è possibilissimo, ma non ricordo di aver commesso errori )

----------

## randomaze

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> 2- qualcosa che è cambiato all'interno di Gentoo, magari proprio in /etc/conf.d/rc, ma se così fosse, qualcuno che ha installato tutto da poco, dovrebbe avere gli stessi miei "sintomi";

 

Hai provato a ricostruire l'rc.conf partendo da zero?

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   2- qualcosa che è cambiato all'interno di Gentoo, magari proprio in /etc/conf.d/rc, ma se così fosse, qualcuno che ha installato tutto da poco, dovrebbe avere gli stessi miei "sintomi"; 
> 
> Hai provato a ricostruire l'rc.conf partendo da zero?

 no, come devo procedre?

----------

## randomaze

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Hai provato a ricostruire l'rc.conf partendo da zero? no, come devo procedre?

 

Adesso non ho sototmano gentoo per verificare, ma dovrebbe esserci un rc.conf.example su cui basarti... 

In alternativa (dopo aver fatto una copia di backup del tuo rc.conf), riemergi il baselayout e sovrascrivi l'rc.conf con quello che ti ti viene consigliato. Poi lo editi mettendo le tue preferenze.

----------

## C4RD0Z4

ok, ma /etc/rc.conf non è il file dove si imposta solo che wm usare, l'editor preferito, che display manager usare e se settare o meno la variabile UNICODE? non credo c'entri molto. Forse intendevi dire /etc/conf.d/rc ?

----------

## randomaze

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> ok, ma /etc/rc.conf non è il file dove si imposta solo che wm usare, l'editor preferito, che display manager usare e se settare o meno la variabile UNICODE? non credo c'entri molto. Forse intendevi dire /etc/conf.d/rc ?

 

Si e no... si nel senso che aludevo a /etc/conf.d/rc, no nel senso di non sottovalutare /etc/rc.conf e provare a ricostruire anche quello.

----------

## C4RD0Z4

...non vorrei portarmi sfiga da solo, però penso che ho capito dov'è l'inghippo. Ho dato uno sguardo al log. Diciamo che quei numeri ( 21 22 23 ), erano le righe del file /etc/conf.d/net , che io avevo editato a suo tempo prima del disastro e soprattutto sulla mia vecchia installazione dove avevo configurato per bene il supporto a UNICODE. Ora mi accingevo a configurare UNICODE di nuovo. E ho scoperto che:

1- nelle volte ( installazioni ), precedenti il supporto unicode lo attivavo, ma mi sono sempre dimenticato di lanciare il comando revdep-rebuild --soname libncurses.so.5.

2- il simpatico nano, non supporta unicode al contrario di vim, che io usavo prima del disastro e con cui ho editato /etc/conf.d/net

Quindi penso che ci sia un problema legato all'utilizzo di unicode, in particolare qualche problemino di codifica del file /etc/conf.d/net.

EDIT: era per quello!!! HO RISOLTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mi è bastato dare il revdep ecc, ecc e configurarando correttamente UNICODE, installare vim e scrivere a manina un nuovo file /etc/conf.d/net. Forse avevo ragione o forse era solo destino che dovessi penare tanto. Ad ogni modo ho risolto. EVVAI!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: era per quello!!! HO RISOLTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mi è bastato dare il revdep ecc, ecc e configurarando correttamente UNICODE, installare vim e scrivere a manina un nuovo file /etc/conf.d/net. Forse avevo ragione o forse era solo destino che dovessi penare tanto. Ad ogni modo ho risolto. EVVAI!!!           

 

Quindi alla fine mi pare che il problema fosse quello che avevo accennato nei primi post   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

